# Angeln an der Stever zwischen olfen u. Lüdinghausen.



## Norm (25. Mai 2005)

Wer kennt sich in der Stever aus und weiß wie man dort was fangen kann.
Bin noch nicht sehr erfahren und über jeden Tipp dankbar. |kopfkrat 

Danke
Norm


----------



## Dortmunder.. (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Stever zwischen olfen u. Lüdinghausen.*

Die Stever kann man im moment total vergessen,Hochwasser starke Strömung und momentan schwimmen Sachen an der Oberfläche herum das glaubt man kaum also vergesst es im moment ! 
___________________ 
Gruß,
Der Dortmunder..


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Stever zwischen olfen u. Lüdinghausen.*

Ups !!
Die Frage war 5 Jahre alt:q


----------



## Dortmunder.. (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Stever zwischen olfen u. Lüdinghausen.*

Sollte keine Antwort auf die Frage sein Schlauberger.


----------

